# T- shirt Billboard



## DellaCourtney (Mar 27, 2014)

This is an image of a huge advertising billboard for the brand "GAP" . Real T-shirts are used in this billboard . Nearly 250 T-shirts was been used in this billboard . Such innovative Billboards at crowded areas can attract more attention .


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Impressive. Where was the billboard?


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Impressive stuff...


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great idea 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

2,500? I count about 264.


----------



## DellaCourtney (Mar 27, 2014)

This is the image link








You can find the entire details about this bill board and how it was installed in this blog.


----------



## DellaCourtney (Mar 27, 2014)

outbreak said:


> 2,500? I count about 264.


Yes... That is right !!!


----------

